# Verdammt, das ist ja weiß!



## Grimm (14. Feb 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine dringende Frage zu Java3D: Wie kann ich das ändern, dass sich Licht mit dem Farbwert der Textur nicht addiert sondern multipliziert? Denn die additive Beleuchtung ist schrecklich!
Achja, wo wir grade bei Licht sind. ich habe gehört, dass es in Java3D verschiedene Shading-Modelle gibt. Nun, das standart Phong-Shading mit Glanzpunkt ist für meine Zwecke ehr ungeeignet. Wie stell ich das um? also ich erzeuge ein Material mit Textur und wie lege ich dann fest, dass es z.B. Gouraud geshadet wird?

Danke!


----------



## DeepBlue (14. Feb 2006)

Hi

Ich kann dir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, aber soweit ich weiß unterstützt Java3D bisher nur ein Shading Modell 

mfg DeeP


----------



## Grimm (14. Feb 2006)

Ja das stimmt. Grafikkarten können auch nichts anderes. Arbeiten halt nach dem N dot L ^ exp - Prinzip. Aber anderes shading lässt sich emulieren. Ich bin recht neu in J3D und auch in Java und komm mit der API-Doku absolut nicht zurecht. Aber ich habe gesehn, dass man unter Coloring Attributes verschiedene Modi einstellen kann, z.B. Gouraud, nicesest, fastest, etc. Aber ich komm absolut nicht dahinter, wie ich den Konstruktor anwenden muss, damits klappt.
Das mit dem "weiß" Problem ergibt sich daraus, dass der Lichtfarbwert zum Farbwert der Textur addíert wird, woraus folgt, dass die Rückseite eines Objekts (die eigentlich schwarz sein sollte, da kein Licht auf sie scheint) einfach nur nach Textur aussieht und die Vorderseite (die eigentlich nur nach Textur aussehn sollte) einfach nur weiß ist, weil das Licht auf die Textur scheint, die beiden Farbwerte addiert werden. Normalerweise sollte man den Berechnungsmodus irgendwie umstellen können. Denn wenn die Werte multipliziert werden, sollte es so aussehn, wies aussehn sollte... 

grüße Grimm


----------



## DeepBlue (14. Feb 2006)

Ich würde bei Texturierten Modellen keine ColoringAttributes setzen, sondern mich auf das Material beschränken, da du dort auch einstellen kannst, wie das Modell auf Beleuchtung reagieren soll. Sind allerdings alles nur Mutmaßungen meinerseits, da ich mich damit auch noch nicht genau beschäftigt habe.


----------

